# ^Carrot/peg leg pants^



## PrincessMiracle (May 18, 2011)

*Carrot/peg leg pants..Yay or Nay?*


----------



## jeanarick (May 18, 2011)

Huh?


----------



## Dragonfly (May 18, 2011)

There's no pic


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 18, 2011)

What's a carrot pant


----------



## PrincessMiracle (May 19, 2011)

*Okie..have put up a pic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (in my first post)*


----------



## Dragonfly (May 19, 2011)

Maybe a thinner woman can pull them off - for me, not so much


----------



## jeanarick (May 19, 2011)

I knew if I hung around long enough the tight rolled ankle would come back!!!!hahahahahahaha


----------



## jewele (May 19, 2011)

not really liking it. looks a bit sloppy and seems to add weight to the lower middle section.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 19, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I knew if I hung around long enough the tight rolled ankle would come back!!!!hahahahahahaha



Hahah this brings me back to my elementary days


----------



## DreamWarrior (May 19, 2011)

LOL! We used to call these high waters.


----------



## jeanarick (May 19, 2011)

Girl, I don't know if you're old enough to remember but back in the 80's we would roll our pants at the ankles as tightly as we could stand.  LMAO, can't remember why in the heck we did that!!!


----------



## DreamWarrior (May 19, 2011)

Yes - yes I remember that.  I had a paper thin white baseball cap (which was more like a pianters cap) with the front of the cap actually facing the side - large aqua net - teased out hair.  Stone washed jean jacket. Pink Tshirt with the collar ripped off and hanging off my shoulder.  White rolled up paints. Large stretchy belt.  No socks and white Ked sneakers. 

Does that ring a bell?
 



> Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Girl, I don't know if you're old enough to remember but back in the 80's we would roll our pants at the ankles as tightly as we could stand.  LMAO, can't remember why in the heck we did that!!!


----------



## jeanarick (May 19, 2011)

I've got a great mental image going on!!  Picture me much younger, thinner and cuter with a neon green tank top, several different belts in a rainbow of neon colors, VERY large teased bangs, tight rolled jeans and permed hair teased out to there!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 19, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes - yes I remember that.  I had a paper thin white baseball cap (which was more like a pianters cap) with the front of the cap actually facing the side - large aqua net - teased out hair.  Stone washed jean jacket. Pink Tshirt with the collar ripped off and hanging off my shoulder.  White rolled up paints. Large stretchy belt.  No socks and white Ked sneakers.
> ...



We wanna see pics!!!!  lol


----------



## Distance (May 19, 2011)

The black ones are okay, no to the other colours. &gt;.&lt;...​


----------



## SarraSanborn (May 20, 2011)

Very Nay with the belts.

Looks funky. Mental patient funky.

The slimmer slack looking ones look kinda sweet though. Not for my hips  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 20, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *SarraSanborn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Very Nay with the belts.
> 
> Looks funky. Mental patient funky.


 LMAO!  Just what every woman wants to look like.


----------



## magosienne (May 20, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Girl, I don't know if you're old enough to remember but back in the 80's we would roll our pants at the ankles as tightly as we could stand.  LMAO, can't remember why in the heck we did that!!!



I remember ! and at that time, i was able to wear carrot pants (the more slack version) ! Nowadays i wouldn't, too curvy lol.


----------



## SarraSanborn (May 21, 2011)

Well we apparently all want to look like guys this year, so maybe that'll be next years fashion!



> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!  Just what every woman wants to look like.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 21, 2011)

Can't wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Guess I better start stocking up on ties


----------

